# Substrate for my star?!?



## min (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, I am using a wood chip substrate for my baby star, I have noticed in a lot of people's pics of here they are using more of a dirt for theirs and also having living food inside the setup. What would you recommend? I'm very new to this and have only had my tar for 6 days...still a lot to learn! All advice is much appreciated


----------



## ascott (Nov 21, 2012)

I personally would use coco coir or peat moss or a combination the two...I would have to say that I would not use wood shavings of any type in an indoor enclosure... 

Wait a bit to see what the others have to offer up to you as well, the more the merrier...


----------



## min (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I see a few people are using this. I think I may need to make a few changes


----------



## min (Nov 21, 2012)

I have gone and bought Rex some moss and coco substrate and also so a hide so fingers crossed he'll be happier now


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 21, 2012)

Use pure soil and then try to mix it with cocopeat..

It works for me..


----------



## min (Nov 21, 2012)

Is it any particular soil? Or are they all safe for torts?


----------



## Blakem (Nov 21, 2012)

Not all soil is safe. The ones with the white beads in them are unsafe. Hopefully someone will come by and give you more helpful advice.


----------



## min (Nov 21, 2012)

Thankyou, it'll be a while before he's in a bigger enclosure anyway so I will look further into it then


----------



## karleyreed (Nov 21, 2012)

I use a substrate called tortoise life. It's a mixture of 50:50 top soils and sand, with limestone pieces in, incase the substrate is eatin, limestone is a good source of calcium and doesn't cause impaction


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 21, 2012)

Coco coir!!!!!!!


----------



## min (Nov 21, 2012)

karleyreed said:


> I use a substrate called tortoise life. It's a mixture of 50:50 top soils and sand, with limestone pieces in, incase the substrate is eatin, limestone is a good source of calcium and doesn't cause impaction



Thanks I will look into that one. I got some coco today hoping that will help with the humidity problems I'm having :/ I can only seem to get 30 in the day and 70 at night and have put this down to my wood chip substrate




TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Coco coir!!!!!!!



Is coco fibre the same? This is what I am putting in the enclosure tomorrow with some moss for his hide. Sorry for all the questions I'm pretty new to this


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 21, 2012)

min said:


> Is it any particular soil? Or are they all safe for torts?



Hmm, idk how to explain it to u, but use pure soil,.

The black one or the red one,,


----------



## min (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok Thankyou, ill have a good look into it before I use anything


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 22, 2012)

min said:


> Ok Thankyou, ill have a good look into it before I use anything



Ur welcome..


----------

